# How long does it take for it to clear?



## agdodge4x4 (Jan 9, 2011)

I made a white and red wine from concentrate in October. It has been racked several times and has been at .996 for a couple of months now. I recently racked it a couple of weeks ago, and there is hardly any noticeably sediment in the bottom, but the wine is still noticeably hazy. Im not planning on filtering it or anything as I was under the impression that it will eventually clear....but how long does this take?


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

Go to one of our suppliers and you can get a clearing agent that will help and you might try and put into a frig. that is turned down just above freezing for a couple of weeks also


----------



## rocket man (Jan 9, 2011)

agdodge4x4 said:


> I made a white and red wine from concentrate in October.



So by "from concentrate" do you mean the 1 litre bags of juice concentrate or a kit that is concentrated? Did you degas the wine after you stabalized it in the begining? If you didn't degas it it could be that the co2 is keeping it hazey by suspending particles.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

We really need to know excatly what you mean by concentrate and if it wasnt a kit did you use any pectic enzyme because this enzyme is what prevents pectin haze. As far as clearing and fining agents there are many types out there and sometimes one works way better then another in hazy circumstances. Did you degas this wine good and what is the temp of this wine, not the temp of the room as both of these factors can make a huge difference in how and if a wine clears.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jan 9, 2011)

Its grape juice concentrate...like Welch's.

It has no CO2 in it, I have tasted both. Pectic enzyme was used. No clue what the wine temp is...since its been in my house for 3 months, and its around 72 degrees then thats what it would be....give or take. Don't really have the means for putting it in a fridge.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

A fining agent like Sparkaloid might work for this. Ive used Superkleer before on hazy wines and it didnt work much but many have stated that the Sparkaloid works under these conditions. I have filtered a wine that was hazy and it worked great. Time doesnt usually fix a haze problem.


----------



## Duster (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it possible that you added your pectic enzyme at the same time you added your k-meta to your must? you may have killed your enzyme, you may try adding more pectic enzyme and giving it a few more days , if that don't work the try Sparkaloid.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jan 9, 2011)

No, i specifically remember waiting before adding. Probably just needs to sit longer, but maybe a fining agent is needed.


----------



## wjdonahue (Jan 9, 2011)

Haze that doesn't clear is sometimes a protein haze that is very difficult to clear. One of the characteristics of a protein haze is that it will clear with a rise in temperature and then reappear when the temperature is lowered. From your posts, it appears that this is a white wine, since true haze would be hard to detect in a red. 
Most fining agents will not clear a protein haze since it is a supersaturated solution of the protein.with the possible exception of egg whites. To find out, take a small amount of wine, and heat to about 120 degrees. If the haze completely dissappears, you probably have protein haze, if it doesn't then chances are that it is a particulate that can be cleared with fining agents. 
If it is protein haze, then it shouldn't affect the taste of the wine. Bottle it and enjoy it (or drink it at a higher temp grin). Just don't enter it in competition.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

Bentonite is used to prvent or rid your wine of protein hazes and is very gentle on your wie so thats a pretty good place to start. Im not a big fan of thinking fining agents strip flavor from wine though as Ive used these many of times and never noticed a difference.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jan 10, 2011)

since the wine is finished, what would the dosage of bentonite be for a 1 gallon carboy? Assuming, its protein haze, ill test first.


----------

